# Dog Entertains Baby



## win231 (Sep 24, 2019)

(Looks like a Toy Collie)


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 24, 2019)

The best...of man's best


----------



## Wren (Sep 25, 2019)

Great to start my day with a laugh, thanks for posting win !


----------

